# [Guide] How to resize your Ubuntu partition



## JesusFreak316 (Sep 8, 2011)

Recently I found that the 2GB partition created by the metadoctor for Ubuntu was insufficient for my needs. I didn't want to go through the hassle of recompiling it and wiping my device again so I looked into resizing it through Novacom but couldn't find anything so I figured it out for myself with help from the Touchdroid install guide. This is probably not the ideal way to do this. If anyone has any suggestions please let me know. This is what I did and it worked for me.

I am not responsible for anything that goes wrong. This SHOULD be safe. Worst case you have to webOS doctor your touchpad but you'd be doing that anyways if you used the metadoctor method, wouldn't you?  Backup everything including your media partition and make sure you have enough free space on your media partition to add to your ext3 partition! I am not sure if this works if you don't wipe your ubuntu partition and reinstall through Preware though as that's what I did.

Let's assume you want to expand your 2GB partition to 4GB, as I did. Connect your device and start Novacom and run the following commands:

1.

```
umount -l /dev/store/ext3fs
```
This unmounts your Ubuntu partition. (I use -l as it always gave an "in use" error so I had to force the unmount. Probably a good idea to close your chroot before you do this)

Optional: (I didn't use this but I hear you should. I haven't noticed any issues with my system but your mileage may vary. I haven't tested this command.)
Use resize2fs to reduce your ext3 file system by the desired amount before resizing the partition in the next step.
(Not sure of the exact syntax as this sets an absolute value, and doesn't just reduce or increase it. Any suggestions, such as using df to find the current free space or something like that?)

2.

```
lvm.static lvresize -L -2000M /dev/store/media
```
This reduces your media partition by 2000MB, if you want a different amount change the 2000 to the desired amount.

3.

```
lvm.static lvresize -L +2000M /dev/store/ext3fs
```
This increases your ext3 partition by 2000MB. This MUST be the same number as you reduced the media partition by in the previous step.

4.

```
mount -a
```
This remounts your ext3fs partition. You should also be able to skip this and just reboot but this takes less time. 

That's it; your ext3 partition should now be bigger. Again, this is just my personal experience, it's not well tested but it worked for me. Any and all feedback is very welcome.


----------

